# Need a laugh? Look no further...



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

This look KILLS me every time xD

:laugh:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha funny pic!!!. Killer dog!  But here's what I want to know! Why do dogs eyes always show green in pics, when humans show red? Sorry, just wondering!

Oh and perty teeth!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We had a dog who had 1 eye show red and the other green.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Different amounts of rods and cones, maybe? *shrug* all I know, is I can't take a decent pic of him in the dark without getting laser beams xD


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

me too, lolol...










and this one too, let's have a "laughing dog" thread...


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

chelle said:


> Haha funny pic!!!. Killer dog!  But here's what I want to know! Why do dogs eyes always show green in pics, when humans show red? Sorry, just wondering!
> 
> Oh and perty teeth!!!!


Tehe, thanks xD He just got those adult ones in about a month and a half ago xD


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

chelle said:


> Haha funny pic!!!. Killer dog!  But here's what I want to know! Why do dogs eyes always show green in pics, when humans show red? Sorry, just wondering!
> 
> Oh and perty teeth!!!!


not always they are green.may be it depends on amount of pigmentation?

:thinking:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

A laugh you say?


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay,,, that is evil grin.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Bahaha, I love it xD The many faces of a German Shepherd


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

more, more please...

laughing dog cheese??? have you laughed today???


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Why Do Animals' Eyes Glow In The Dark? : NPR


And not all eyes animals' glow the same color. Powell says this is due to different substances — like riboflavin or zinc — in an animal's tapetum. "Also," she says, "there are varying amounts of pigment within the retina, and that can affect the color." Age and other factors also can change the color, so even two dogs of the same species could have eyes that glow different colors.

Cats often have eyes that glow bright green, though Siamese cats' eyes often glow bright yellow. Cat tapeta also tend to reflect a little bit more than dogs, Powell says.

"One of my favorites are miniature schnauzers," she says, which have eyes that tend to glow turquoise. "It's really beautiful."


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

reflective and mirror are the two key words here (in the article). as it says, the glow doesn't come from within but is a reflection of the light that lights the subject (however much or little light there is), which is why flash pictures have "red eye" or the above species-specific or animal-specific colors. images taken in natural light (even if the natural light is very low) don't have the same "glow". 

more laughing dog pictures please...don't they just make you smile???


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Too funny!


----------

